# Servo o Motor PAP



## Akros (Mar 3, 2010)

Saludos foreros!!

Necesito controlar la posicion angular de un eje con una gran precision(<1 grado) y para ello tengo varias dudas. Podria usar un motor paso a paso con un encoder funcionando en bucle cerrado, o podria usar un servo, para el cual deberia adaptar un mecanismo para conseguir dar una vuelta completa.

El tema es el siguiente, ambos cumplen con la precision, pero no tengo ni idea en cuanto complejidad de implementacion, diferencia de tamano, suavidad de movimiento.

En definitiva, no se por cual de los decantarme y no encuentro una razon poderosa para hacerlo.

Si alguien ha usado ambos para este tipo de aplicaciones me seria muy util su opinion.

Gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

el tamaño dependera del torque que presices, 

ahora no se si te refieres a servo-mecanismos de los utilizados en radio control, o seromotores utilizados genrealmente en robot´s industriales, eston son caros, pero exactitud les sobra, los pap tienen un torque muy bueno, y lo servo mecanismos no sabria describirtelos.

para los pap, si los vas a controlar por pic, podes detectar un "cero grado" con algun tipo de sensor, y a partir de alli, contar los pasos hacia los lados.


----------



## Akros (Mar 3, 2010)

No se la diferencia entre los servos de radiocontrol y los otros, pero creo q mi aplicacion esta lejos del tema de radiocontrol. El torque q necesito es de 0.2 Nm y l tamano me gustaria q fuera menor de 35 mm d diametro.

cual seria la ventaja de usar un pap o un servo? y viceversa q gano con un servo?
Cual es mas facil de controlar? y mas caro?


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

por ahora google no muerde, ni cobran por usarlo:

http://www.x-robotics.com/motorizacion.htm


----------



## Akros (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya habia leido esa pagina y otras muchas...no es tan simple el problema

Para mi aplicacion se que puedo usar perfectament un motor PAP con un encoder y operar en bucle cerrado, y asi mismo tambien puedo usar un servo con un sistema de engranajes que me permita girar 360 grados.

Lo que necesito es una razon para decantarme por uno d ellos, no necesito saber cm funcionan.
el servo presenta mejores caract, mas torque, velocidad y  eficiencia energetica, pero esta la pega de hacerlo girar 360 grados. mientras q para el pap es mas simple, mueve el par q necesito(un poco justito) y con el encoder me asegura la precision.

Lo que necesito saber por cual decantarme. con una razon poderosa. necesito que alguien me diga cual me dara mejro rendimiento y por que....si puede ser claro.


----------

